# [FreeNAS] How to recover UFS partition table



## wojo2000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,

I lost my data on UFS file system (FreeNAS 8). Precisely say I can't see my files. I accidentally created a new partition so I lost my old one. After that I did not write any data on disk. I try to use some recovery software (under Windows) and I can see my old partitions tables, even older but I don't know how to recreate it. I am afraid to do this under Windows.

So any help? Any advise what to do?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2013)

Assume the data is lost. That's one of the "great" things about UNIX, it gives you a lot of slack. So much slack you can even hang yourself.

You *MAY* be able to restore it if you know the exact partition tables and simply recreate them. I'd suggest testing this on a copy of the disk though.


----------



## kpa (Oct 22, 2013)

If you can remember some of the details of the old partitions you might be able to re-create them with some luck. Otherwise google for data recovery software that can recognise deleted partitions.


----------



## lib13 (Oct 22, 2013)

Try testdisk.  It helped me recover a FAT partition table of an usb pen disk some time ago.  And it's free under  GNU General Public License (GPL v2+).


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please show the partition table information that was recovered.  If you want to test it, get a blank disk at least as large as the original and do a binary copy over to it.  Lock the original safely away somewhere, and write the recovered partition information to the new drive.


----------

